# Throwing myself into the fire~



## Desinori (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello everyone!  

Stepping into the fray after so many years of putting it off until "tomorrow", I've decide I should begin building any literary skills I might remotely have left after ages of neglect. 

By trade I am a Civil Engineer...In Training at least. That means during school I had almost no to little exposure to creative writing, beside the occasional project proposals and reports, which as dreary as it sounds it hardly constitute as such. I could easily go on to say: coupled with the lack of immediate opportunities, I was much too busy with my coursework to pursue writing as a hobby and creative outlet.

But we all know the amount of truth similar words hold.

At the end of all excuses I figured a good way to start writing - is to start writing. And what better way to gain insight from others (and hopefully 'give' further down the road) than joining a writing forum?

So why writing? Well, it's embarrassing to admit, but I have been inspired by stories from...Japanese animation for quite some time, especially Sci-Fi. 

I know I know - an entirely different medium with entirely different sets of rules, tools, and ways of constructing a narrative. But I don't want to write for the sake of that - I've always had things to say and messages to convey. Through writing fiction, I want to share with the reader something I find interesting, something that might mean something to me and others. Something important. 

I suppose all aspiring writers start along these lines. I feel a little late in the game being 23 years old and having a background little to do with writing, but hopefully the journey might lead somewhere.

Anywho, there's my introduction and I hope to be acquainted with some of you!

*P.S. cookies for whoever can get the reference in my username. It might be missing a letter, however.*


----------



## Boofy (Aug 12, 2015)

Heya Desinori! /waves

You will need 10 relevant posts on the forum in order to update your profile picture/signature/post work of your own. A good place to start would be the Writers Workshop, (places like procrastination central don't count). Throw out a few critiques and comments there and people will be happy to return the favour later on. You can also find guidance from those lovely folk with purple names, the mentors. 

I'm Boofy, Boofs, Boofles or more recently Booftator and Boofster thanks to a certain malicious member who will not be named here... -cough- nice to meet you! 23 you say? Japanese animation you say? Sci-Fi you say? And cookies to boot... I think we have a winner ;D

You are never too late to start writing. Often-times, I would argue that those of greater years have the most to draw on ^^;

I really hope you stick around, Desi, and I look forward to seeing your work posted around the forum in the future :3


----------



## Blade (Aug 12, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums Desinori.



			
				Desinori said:
			
		

> I was much too busy with my coursework to pursue writing as a hobby and creative outlet.



I think they do it on purpose myself. Courses like sciences, engineering, medicine etc seem to act as if all you are going to learn in a lifetime has to packed into a few years so you get saturation bombed to the point where there seems to be nothing else going on in the world.:blue::dejection:

The good part is that it wears off eventually, take it from one who has been there.

In any case it is great to see you striking out in another direction and I think you have come to the right place to get something going. Please have a good look around and ask any questions if need be.



> *P.S. cookies for whoever can get the reference in my username. It might be missing a letter, however.*



Save them.:roll:  The only though I had was "Desilu", the production company that did _I Love Lucy._:thumbr: I like to wallow in my near complete ignorance of 'up to date' culture.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  You will be amazed how many people are into the same things you are.  Have a look around there are fun threads, ones that need critiques, and even some contests!  jump right in and join the collective.  :hell_pawn:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 12, 2015)

An engineer eh? Sounds tough. I remember, in my brief stay at university the first time around, the coursework my roommate had to do. It looked a lot harder than all my classes combined. Props for going that route!

Sci-Fi is good. Anime is also good. I particularly like Miyazaki. The Castle of Caligostro was one of the best movies I've ever seen.

I wouldn't worry about being 23 and just starting writing. It's such a rewarding journey of self-expression and discovery that can be started at nearly any age.

Hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 12, 2015)

Boofy said:


> Boofles



-snortckle-

Gonna have to remember that one.

ANYHOW.  Welcome to our wonderful community, Desinori!  It doesn't matter where you get your start or your inspiration, if writing's what you want to do, then we're here to help, encourage, and support you.

You'll want to go ahead and get the Trial of the Ten Posts out of your way so that you can unlock full membership, and there are plenty of opportunities to do that in the Writing Related section of the forum.  You should also check out the Challenges, which are put forth by our staff and members, and if you're feeling froggy, go ahead and critique work submitted by other members.  It doesn't matter that you're new, your input is still valid.  You don't need to be an editor, just comment what you liked or didn't like about a piece, or give a few suggestions for improvement and you're golden.

As you can see, we have a lot of fun here, and most of us are a great bunch of people.  Certain malicious members who won't be named excluded.  I'm definitely not malicious, though.  You can trust me.

Looking forward to what you have to share with us!  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask, and I'll see you around the forum!


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 12, 2015)

Welcome to the bonfire!


----------



## aj47 (Aug 12, 2015)

Welcome.  My daughter will start her schooling to become a CivE on the 24th at the University of Houston.  She chooses to mostly write fanfic so is not a member of this forum.

Do you read/watch any other science fiction that isn't anime?  I don't do visual things (videos, manga, etc.) because I'm visually-impaired.  But if we have something in common, it would be cool to share opinions etc. on it.

It's a diverse crowd here.  We have authors with various skillsets writing in various genres and with varying ambitions. Me, I mostly write poetry but some tends toward the geeky side of things.

Again, welcome.  Have fun!


----------



## Desinori (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!

I certainly hope to stay for awhile. I've already taken up reading some of the stories in the Prose - Fiction section, and its fun to see all the different styles and focus. 



Boofy said:


> I'm Boofy, Boofs, Boofles or more recently Booftator and Boofster



Hello! What is a "Boofles" or "Booftator"? XD



Blade said:


> I think they do it on purpose myself. Courses like sciences, engineering, medicine etc seem to act as if all you are going to learn in a lifetime has to packed into a few years so you get saturation bombed to the point where there seems to be nothing else going on in the world.:blue::dejection:



Yea, we definitely learned quite a bit during my courses...I remember only having one quarter of an elective writing class - we had to choose between writing random reports or a short story class. Naturally I chose the latter. 

Don't worry about the reference too much! Its actually supposed to be "Designori" from Hermann Hesse's book "The Glass Bead Game". I had to do a report on him a long while ago, but I remember liking the piece.



danielstj said:


> Sci-Fi is good. Anime is also good. I particularly like Miyazaki. The Castle of Caligostro was one of the best movies I've ever seen.



Miyazaki is a great director for sure, especially with his colorful imagination and re envisions of stories. Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke are some of my favorite Ghibli films. The Castle of Caligostro is a classic. 




astroannie said:


> Do you read/watch any other science fiction that isn't anime?  I don't do visual things (videos, manga, etc.) because I'm visually-impaired.  But if we have something in common, it would be cool to share opinions etc. on it.



I admit I'm not too well versed in western Sci-Fi lore, however I really, really like design works by Syd Mead (Tron, Blade Runner, Aliens...Turn A Gundam). And well, of course Star Wars and Space Odyssey: 2001!


Thanks again everyone for the nice and encouraging comments X3


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, Boofy, do tell us!


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2015)

View attachment 9306


----------



## musichal (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi, Desinori, welcome to WF!  So glad to hear that you are a civil engineer - good breeding always shows.  We look forward to getting to know you, and we can already see from your use of the multi-quote tool that you know your way around a forum.  However, if you do have any questions, don't hesitate to PM me or any of the Mentors.  We want your experience here to be a positive one as you join the asylum- er, I mean forum.  Just ignore the guys in white coats.


----------



## JasonNewton (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi Desinori,

Like you, I'm new here. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 15, 2015)

> At the end of all excuses I figured a good way to start writing - is to start writing.



What a jewel of wisdom! Welcome to the site!


----------

